# NEW PUPPY NEWS!!!!!!!



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

whoo hoo:whoo::whoo: I have new puppy news!!! 

New Mommy - come out and reveal!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Spill it!! 

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! What kind of news is that, Laurie?!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Another guessing game???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie we need more info is the new momma already a forum member?? If so is this #2 or #3?? And dont forget pictures, we must see pictures!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ It's no fun without clues! You gotta give us SOMETHING to go on...


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey! That's not fair!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Not another puppy guessing game!!!!! Come on Laurie, spill!!!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

waiting......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YES, A CURRENT FORUM MEMBER 

AND 

#2


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmm can I ask one more question East or West coast?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

tell me tell me!!!!! I hate secrets!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

And the excitement builds....c'mon...who is it???


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Spill it Laurie - no fair!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, I think you are in the loop too often... :suspicious:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hummm, we need more clues!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Doh! I think I just came across the owner of the secret accidentally.

Is it Dana? (danak is the user name on the forum)
I was just reading through Laurie's clipper thread and saw Dana post a hint about #2.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YES it is Dana - she told me she forgot how to post a thread so I told her I would do it, but want her to do the reveal - I dont know where she went?? Must be that work got in the way. 

Patience my friends - she will tell you all soon, I hope!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooo Congrats Dana, I cant wait to hear all the details With Pictures please.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Did she adopt the kinda rescue?


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*My new puppy*

Well the story began last Friday evening, July 11, when I had a call from Elayne Cudmore the regular hostess of our Havanese playgroup.

She called to tell me a woman in La Jolla had a Hav she needed to place and was I interested. I said I was and I called the woman, Joan. We arranged a visit the next day.

I arrived, having thought it all out over night, all night. The pros and the cons. I have a little 3 year old rescue, Oliver who is a handful. He came with a lot of baggage from a puppymill and has not been easy. But I was still interested.

My sister and I arrived and I guess you might describe the visit between Joan and me as two dogs sniffing each other out. I felt an instant connection with her and a love of animals like mine. The little girl, Itsy Bitsy was adorable and seemed to take to me right away.

Joan had purchased her from a breeder(term used loosly) who upon first sight was a mess. The little girl was a year and a half old and had had two litters already, so Joan knew that she would buy the little urchin just to get her out of that awful environment.

She took her home and loved her to pieces, but little Itsy had instant post traumatic stress syndrome upon meeting Joan's sons. So it was obvious what that was about. After 6 months of trying to make the little white fluffball happy, it was apparent that it wasn't a good fit for the little dog, even though Joan's sons were as delightful as she is( I met one).

So she decided that she had to find a new home and that's where I came in. So I don't have another rescue,, I have a re-loved , re-homed baby girl. And I have a new friend.

Please welcome Isabella Carlotta Mendosa Kyle, or Issy as she is now called, all 8.5 pounds. I'm a very happy new Mom.

Danak mother of Oliver/Olie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations!!:whoo:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Issy Kyle, new puppy*

I've put a photo in my album and am trying to figure out how to post it here. 
Could happen any minute


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great story! I just love those of you who step up to the plate! She sounds like a cutie-patootie.....now where are her pictures???


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Issy Kyle, new puppy*

I've put a photo in my album and am trying to figure out how to post it here. 
Could happen any minute.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, she's the kinda rescue Carol. Right now she's asleep on her back on t he sofa and her new almost best friend Olie is asleep on the floor next to her. They RLH and wrestly and really have dog fun, which is so good for him.

Little territory problems are resolving quickly. We're having a food eating problem with Olie. Issy or maybe it should be Issie eats plain kibble, which is what I've always served my other dogs, but my sister who lives with me feeds him and thinks he gets bored so she changes canned food then mixes in cheese or scrambled eggs or something to entice him. When new baby came I said, ok, now is the time to convert Olie to straight kibble. My sister is dying cause Olie's not eating. 4 days today. 

I keep saying he'll eat eventually, but I am worried too.

She seems to be settling in well.Got ideas?

a worried Mom.
Dana


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a great story. You are an :angel:. Look forward to seeing Issy's pictures.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea for Dana!!!I am sooo glad her previous momma got her away from being a breeding machine and that you ended up with her! The picture I saw of her on Friday was adorable. What a great story and wonderful home for little Izzy!!!
:whoo::whoo::whoo:
Carole, Vinny and Lulu
xxoox


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*question for forum*

The wonderful woman who let me be the new mom to Issy suggested coming to our next playdate a month from now then she said she wouldn't cause it would probably too soon for Issy.

What do you all think? I'd really love to have her join us, but wouldn't want to make it hard for little Issy.

Danak


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

YAY! Congrats!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whooresenting the adorable Issy :whoo::whoo:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

SALLY bless your heart, I couldn't do it!!! Thanks a million.

Dana


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah pictures!! Oh yeah, she's a beauty for sure! Congrats!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Dana!! That's quite a name for a little 8.5 lb girl.  She's really pretty.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Dana, she is very pretty.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Dana. She is adorable.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Dana. She looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats! What a doll.

I am so glad I didn't read this post earlier. I can't take suspense! You're a peace of work Laurie F!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! 
Congratulations


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats. She is a doll and I know you are going to love having her.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh what a great story, congratulations. I think it's fine if her former "mom" and she saw each other. It was a home of great love and just like a good breeder, puppies often love to see their former "moms". The person it might be hard on would be Joan but I think she'd love to see her.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, you know Dana, now that I think about it dogs do see their breeders again and accept it. I agree with Lisa.
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition! I am glad to hear she found a forum home after all!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Dana~ You're an angel! We saw the pic and heard Issy's story on Friday at Carole's. If she'd been a male, she may have found her new home w/us :biggrin1: My DH really wants one of each.

I'm so happy to know she's living w/you, now. I can't wait to meet her the 24th, and finally get to meet you (and a few others) in person, too!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow--she is precious! A win-win for both you and Issy!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As I was reading your story I wanted to cry for that poor baby and for the loving woman who gave her up to you for Issy's benefit. It's time for that little one to have the life she was entitled to when she came into this world.

I agree with everyone else that it would be fine to have her last owner there at the play date if she can handle it. Good luck with your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*She is adorable. Looking forward to even more pictures in the future of your little one.*


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry guys - the "error" of thinking Issy was a rescue was my fault! I misunderstood Dana last week when she emailed me. Isnt she an absolute doll!! And believe me, Dana's place it the RIGHT place for her!! She will get so much lovin!! What a wonderful person to have seen "what is best for the dog" instead of letting her live a miserable life. 

CONGRATS MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, great story and beautiful outcome! She is a doll and I wish the best for you all. As far as the eating...four days seems like a long time not to eat, but I agree that it's a good idea to get him only on kibble. Has he started eating yet?


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

yes, Oliver ate a lttle kibble out of my hand last night, so we've broken the long fast-not much but some.
Boy is my heart relieved.
They're as of last night sleeping together on my bed. They've spent 3 hours alone at home with no traces of blood when I returned.
The only place we still have problems, aside from the fact that Oliver hasn't eaten much is the going potty. But I guess persistence will do it.
Thank you all for your kind welcome. I'll have more photos soon, they are so cute together, mocha and vanilla.

Dana


----------



## keemoomom (May 18, 2008)

Dana is going to be the best mother! For all of you who have not met her, she is warm, confident and loving -- just the kind of person that I could give my dog to. Dana and I have been in constant contact since she took Itsy/Issy. She told me to read all your messages....you are such a delightful community of dog lovers! 

It was unbelivably hard to give Itsy up. We really tried to make it work...she just was not happy here. Deb and Elayne did me such a favor by finding Dana. You could just tell that the dog was happy with her -- she jumped into her lap to ride home and I don't think she's left her lap since. 

You're a wonderful community and I'm sure down the road we'll get another Havanese (albeit one who likes my family of men!), so I can be part of such a terrific group of dog people.

Deb and Elayne -- my heartfelt thanks. And Dana, you not only adopted my dog, you adopted me too.

Thank you so very very much,

Joan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Joan,

I'm sure I speak for the others when I say you don't have to wait till you get your next hav to be a member of this community. I, and so many others, joined long before we got our special babies. It is truly a very unique and caring group of people who are here to support each other and the breed we love so much . . . and all other animals as well. You can see evidence of that if you check out the "other furbabies thread."

Welcome and do stick around.


----------



## keemoomom (May 18, 2008)

*Dan's new puppy*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a beauty! I feel as if you can see right into her soul.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Issy is beautiful!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Joan, she is a beauty!! I am honored to chat with the dog owner who so selflessly was able to see what was best for the dog, and not themselves!! Your wonderful gesture will always be remembered by Itsy and Dana - and us as well.
Geri is right, not need to wait and come back once you have a Hav! We would love for you to be part of our community now. 
You could not have chosen a better mommy than Dana, and I am happy that you two were able to connect. 
Laurie


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

wow, what a beauty..for sure!


joan, welcome to the forum. hope you stick around. we'd love to have you


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, she is so pretty. Joan, hope to see you on the forum and look forward to seeing pictures of your furbaby when you adopt one.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Joan, welcome to the forum! I hope you stick around.

Issy/Itsy is a doll! Congratulations, Dana!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, what a beauty.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh I love happy endings!!! This was a win-win for all!

Congratulations Dana! Issy is beautiful!

Welcome to the forum Joan. :welcome: You're a wonderful person to put the best interests of Itsy/Issy first!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I, too, would like to welcome Joan. Please stick around. We love Hav lovers!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Dana, Itsy is a cutey. 

Welcome Joan and thanks for being such a great person. If you're looking for a Hav, I'm sure Missy and Tritia can find you a good fit - they're the petfinder masters.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Dana, what a wonderful, heartwarming story and you are the PERFECT person to have her. I love her pictures. Be sure now you continue to share stories of the "gang", ok?


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*OMG the Nationals*

I think I'm going! I think it was something Laurief said or maybe I just read it-but I booked a room and I'm getting really excited.
Can't believe all this a new baby and now the Nationals.

Dana


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How exciting, Dana! Can I stow away in your suitcase??? :biggrin1:


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Let's talk about it at the playdate on 8/24

Dana, Olie and Itsy


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*Just couldn't make the name change*

Everytime I said Issy it came out Itsy. So Itsy is shall remain, it was meant to be!

My Itsy Bitsy

Dana


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

danak said:


> Everytime I said Issy it came out Itsy. So Itsy is shall remain, it was meant to be!
> 
> My Itsy Bitsy
> 
> Dana


What a great story and beautiful hav. Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats!!! what a beautiful girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations! Itsy is beautiful! Not a bit of staining either!
Hope you get to Richmond!

Beverly


----------

